# Live charles munch / boston symphony performances!



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

A rare set of 12 discs, containing fabulous Live performances of The Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch you will find on ebay currently. Performances date from 1955-1963. All from 1959 and onwards is in Stereo. Enter ebay item number 190396179702 in the ebay search engine.


----------

